
Get 100 journalist contacts for launching your startup - petecodes
https://www.techpresslist.com/
======
ankyth27
Congratulations on shipping. I would like to know: \- do you have informed
journalists about this? \- chances of getting reply back from journalists. \-
will you keep adding, rotating contacts or will the lists be fixed?

As a suggestion you can include links to some general resources like how to
write proper mails to journalists etc.

~~~
petecodes
I'm planning on writing a blog post soon on Medium about pitching to
journalists.

------
ezekg
Isn't this data that you could get from
[https://clearbit.com's](https://clearbit.com's) prospecting API? Do the
contacts know that you're selling their data, and how did you obtain it?

------
petecodes
If anyone has questions, let me know.

~~~
codegladiator
Do these people know you are selling their emails ? Also, should I expect a
reply from them ?

~~~
petecodes
Well I just had a journalist ask to be included on the list! It's all public
information but this is just saving you a lot of time. Obviously, you need to
write a good pitch. I'm careful not to promise coverage because no-one can
promise that.

